# طلب كتاب بالعربي عن (المبدلات)transducers



## Eng.Sadoon (1 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته كيفكم مهندسين 

أريد كتاب بالعربي عن المبدلات (transducers) 

يتناول فيها :

*نظرية عمل المبدل .

*تركيب المبدل.

*كيفية عمل المبدل .


من كان لديه كتاب قريب من هذا المفهوم لا يبخل علينا وجزاكم الله خير ...

​


----------

